# Disque dur Western Digital My Book Essential 2To illisible



## Noxx77 (29 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà, j'ai fait l'acquisition, il y a 6 mois de cela, sur un site très connu de vente en ligne, d'un disque dur externe WD My Book Essential 2To.
Jusqu'à aujourd'hui, il fonctionnait parfaitement, je l'utilisais même en tant que sauvegarde Time Machine sur mon MacBook (blanc mi-2010) ainsi que sur ma Freebox V6 pour regarder des films.

Mais voilà, d'une minute à l'autre, il n'est plus reconnu du tout sur mon Mac, suite à arrêt manuel de sauvegarde automatique Time Machine.
Je l'ai branché sur ma Freebox et il n'est également plus reconnu.
Quand je le branche en USB et que je le met sur le secteur, il s'allume normalement mais plus rien ne le reconnait ...

Avez-vous connaissance de ce type de problème ? Que faut-il faire pour le régler ?


----------



## storme (29 Décembre 2011)

Moins de 6 mois, direction SAV


----------



## Noxx77 (29 Décembre 2011)

storme a dit:


> Moins de 6 mois, direction SAV



Il n'y a rien que je puisse faire face à ce problème ? Avant d'envoyer au SAV ...


----------



## storme (29 Décembre 2011)

Et il visible dans le finder ou avec utilitaire de disque ?


----------



## Bigdidou (29 Décembre 2011)

Avant le SAV, essaie effectivement de voir tout de même s'il est visible dans utilitaire de disque (ou, mieux, avec un utilitaire plus puissant de ce type comme DiskWarrior) et si tu peux le réparer...
S'il est visible, mais non réparable, le reformatter devrait résoudre tes problèmes.


----------



## Noxx77 (30 Décembre 2011)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Avant le SAV, essaie effectivement de voir tout de même s'il est visible dans utilitaire de disque (ou, mieux, avec un utilitaire plus puissant de ce type comme DiskWarrior) et si tu peux le réparer...
> S'il est visible, mais non réparable, le reformatter devrait résoudre tes problèmes.



Non visible dans le Finder mais je n'ai pas essayé le logiciel DiskWarrior ...


----------



## storme (30 Décembre 2011)

Et avec utilitaire disque ?


----------



## Noxx77 (30 Décembre 2011)

Bon j'ai essayé avec DiskWarrior 4.3 et le DD apparait en "Disk Unknown", et impossible d'agir dessus, ni de la formater. Pourtant ils mettent bien la taille de 2To ...
Il est visible donc sur ce logiciel mais comment faire pour agir dessus ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h24 ----------




storme a dit:


> Et avec utilitaire disque ?



Illisible sur l'utilitaire disque ...


----------



## storme (30 Décembre 2011)

Noxx77 a dit:


> avec DiskWarrior 4.3 et le DD apparait en "Disk Unknown", et impossible d'agir dessus, ni de la formater.




Pas très bon signe tout ça


----------



## Noxx77 (30 Décembre 2011)

storme a dit:


> Pas très bon signe tout ça



Le pire c'est qu'il a toujours marché jusqu'à hier. Au moins ce logiciel le repère, je pense que c'est possible de le formater mais j'avoue que je ne m'y connais pas trop en DD et encore moins en Mac ^^.


----------



## storme (30 Décembre 2011)

Oui, mais tu sais, 5 minutes avant d'être mort, il est encore vivant 

Un spécialiste sous Diskwarrior va certainement passez par ici et te répondre


----------



## nemo62 (31 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je profite de ce poste car j'ai un problème similaire. J'ai branché un DDE sur l'iMac (10.7.2) pour une sauvegarde. J'ai effacé le contenu du disque externe, et puis pfout, comme si il avait disparu !!!

Il ne monte plus sur le finder, par contre il est visible sur l'utilitaire de disque. Mais toute action (formatage, effacement, création de partition) est impossible avec le message suivant : "Erreur : impossible d'écrire sur le dernier bloc du périphérique". 

C'est grave (DDE mort) ou il existe une solution ?

Merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Janvier 2012)

nemo62 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je profite de ce poste car j'ai un problème similaire. J'ai branché un DDE sur l'iMac (10.7.2) pour une sauvegarde. J'ai effacé le contenu du disque externe, et puis pfout, comme si il avait disparu !!!
> 
> ...



Data Rescue 3 a *peut-être* une chance de sauver ton disque via sa fonction de contrôle de surface. En effet, contrairement aux autres utilitaires ayant une fonction similaire, il est en mesure, lorsqu'il rencontre des blocs défectueux, d'obliger les mécanismes du disque à les marquer comme indisponible. S'il parvient à faire en sorte que le disque considère que le bloc précédent est devenu le dernier bloc du disque, ça peut marcher, mais sans garantie, ce bloc semblant "stratégique".

Par contre, il faut t'attendre à un temps de traitement extrêmement long  Certainement plusieurs jours, car forcer le disque à marquer "bad" un seul bloc peut prendre plusieurs heures, et il est très rare qu'un disque ait un seul bloc défectueux (et plus le disque est gros ).


----------



## nemo62 (2 Janvier 2012)

Merci Pascal 77 pour tes conseils, mais mon DDE semble bien mort !!! Il n'est pas récent, mais c'est la première fois que cela m'arrive... J'ai un peu peur de refaire la même manie avec un autre disque maintenant.


----------

